# makita or 3m rotary ???



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hi guys and gals 

im about to upgrade to a high spec rotary 

i have a not so great back so ease of use (weight ect) will be a big factor but not the only factor , quality ect is also a big thing

i have boiled it down to the makita 9227 or 3m but am happy to hear about others 

im expecting about £250/300 for my phone so thats my price range but i would like some pads and plates in with that 

any suggestions ?? or votes for either of these 

ps ive seen both new for under £200 so have about £50/100 for small (4in) and large (6in) backing plates and some pads (spot and standard) 

appreciate any comments :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a Makita. I really enjoy using it, but everytime i see a 3M machine being used, something tells me to get one. 

Is it the looks?? I dont know, its probably just another thing i want to try....


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

as a plumber ive been using a variety of makita tools for years so i know there quality but the 3m does look rather sexy lol and i hear good things about them too , the makita doesnt have a soft start does it? but i think the 3m does hmmmm needs to go to a vote i think lol

i used to help out in my friends body shop , i polished up the freshly painted cars using a makita and i remember it being quite a heavy lump , is it still?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

TBF the Makita is fairly heavy, no doubt about it. 

It starts at 600rpm


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there anyone local to you, or even a pro detailer local? Im sure they would let you feel the weight of theirs. Be it, Makita, 3M, Festool, Silverline etc.

What about the CYC one, or Dodo Spin Doctor?

Its a fair amount of money and it needs to be right.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

festool are nearer £400 so there out as i do want a new one really for warrenty purposes , silverline is a good cheap machine but heavy again , ive decided as this should last me a good few years and im getting a free phone upgrade that its not like im spending my money lol so im splashing out on a top quality one as its the only thing my mobile detailing kit is missing , im a bit of a tart when it comes to brand names lol , my kit is kept in matching bags (2 dodo carry alls and 4 dodo holdalls) get the picture lol , but does look very proffesional


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

spin doctor would fit in with my kit well (i have a dodo buff daddy da) but wasnt sure on its performance compaired to makita/3m


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the makita is an awesome bit of kit!! 

i have a festool and a makita, and i reach for the makita more


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Im makita but with any you would need to get your hands on whatever your comparing as some cant get on with some designs.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got the 3m and apart from having to extend the mains cable with better quality cable i'm really happy with it.
Simon


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

seems like i need to handle both , not sure where my nearest store is that may have them on show to pick up , need them both together for a real comparison , the only niggle i still have about the makita is the weight 

thanks guys appreciate you opinions


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i went from a sim 180, same wieght as the 9227cb (or thereabouts) to the 3m machine, and its a hell of a lot easier to use/work with.
and i wouldnt change now, its the lightest rotary on the market. nice design and good to use.

the spin doctor doesnt have enough low end, it starts way too high (iirc around 1000rpm) the 3m and makita both start at 600rpm, 

14d have a great package with the 3m polisher, backing plate, pads and polishes for little over £300.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> the makita is an awesome bit of kit!!
> 
> i have a festool and a makita, and i reach for the makita more


Your off your head


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe hes scared to use the festool because its so expensive mark :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CTR De said:


> i have a not so great back so ease of use (weight ect) will be a big factor but not the only factor , quality ect is also a big thing
> 
> i have boiled it down to the makita 9227 or 3m but am happy to hear about others
> 
> appreciate any comments :thumb:


Either the 3M machine or Rupes LH18EN (they're virtually identical mechanically ) are the lightest quality machines you'll find in your price range and your back will appreciate the reduced weight after a day spent machine polishing your car! 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Have to say i wasnt impressed with the 3m one little bit and had one on the first day it came out , just felt very plasticy and hollow and the gearing seemed all amiss with me on startup etc , given the choice i certainly wouldnt have one over a makita even if the makita is a big old heavy beast , i would still save a little more and get a Flex or Festool , i believe buy once buy right. I sold the 3m to a good friend who liked it within a week as brand new condition.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

You can't ignore the fact that the Makita is a proven machine in the world of all things detail but...

As Alan has said I'm 99% sure the 3M machine is made by Rupes.

Most of the top end bodyshops will be using Rupes machines for their quality and reliability so don't think for a moment that you'll get caught out by the 3M and if weight is a deciding factor then I think your choice is made :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

think that will always happen... some people will always prefer one machine over the next ect.

shame theres not many stores ect where you can go and try them (ie hold them ect)

as dave says, the 3m ive also been told is made by rupes, and rebranded.
and they are known for quality machines..

according to a pro i spoke to about the 3m machine, he has a flex and a rupes machine(the 3m in a different form) and he reckoned the flex needed more upkeep than the rupes machine (ie serviced/brushes more often)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Heavenly said:


> ..........i would still save a little more and get a Flex or Festool , i believe buy once buy right.


I totally agree Marc and the Festool Shinex and Flex PE14-2 150 are in another league when comapred with the 3M and Rupes etc but the budget given is way short of affording one of those machines (both approaching £400 as 'bare' machines without backing plate and pads etc).

Alan W


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I havent read the whole thread so if its too late then sorry. But I have the new cyc rotary and can say its small, light and easy to use and also muuuch quieter than the silverline. Also and most importantly, it has more than enough power and it keeps the rpm equal no matter what pressure you put on it, even on speed 1 (700 rpm). £110 including the (good quality) 6" pads and backing plate. I can recommend that but cannot compare it to the more expensive machines Im afraid. All I can say is it weighs the same as the 3m 1 but is much cheaper.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

still in 2 minds but its defo makita or 3m


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

ive got a makita and love it, am always tempted with a festool or a flex but don't use it enough, I must resist!!


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

makita here


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

paid 180 for mine brand new from powertools4u


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

My Makita arrived 3 weeks ago, I'm well impressed with it.
John at Polished Bliss recommended it, he really does know his stuff!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

makita shoots out in front lol , as mentioned before i love makita stuff but the weight gave me doubts


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

If weight is the issue then it has to be the 3m.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i havent used a makita, but at 3kg its the same wieght as the sim 180. and i think your back will always tell you, "you should have went with the 3m one craig" :lol:

your not close enough to me to test mine out.. unless your looking for a mega road trip :lol:

the makita im guessing is a good machine, like most makita tools, but i have no problems with 3m one so far, and it gets great reviews aswell.

also i have rotary extension bars courtesy of cueball, but the 6" is no longer available.. he has a few 3" ones left... they are great for polishing bonnets, stops you being so hunched over, and really saves your back.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just switched over to a 3M machine after several years of being a Metabo user, took a while to get used to it's design, but really like it now and have been giving it some stick lately with work, a quality machine if a little noisier than my Metabo.

The only people that tend to give negative comments about the 3M machine are the ones that want or use a Festool, I had a Festool on test when they came out and found it wasn't comfortable to use with the curved handle, although could appreciate it was a good machine.

I have a brand new box fresh Makita that never been used, but find it a bit too heavy and cumbersome for my liking, again a quality machine but not comfortable to use for me, to the OP you really need to try a couple of machines out to test for comfort and weight.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A good few have said the 3M a bit noisy or a lot noisy in some cases, but seams to lessen as they bed in.


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

Makita. Use it frequently for about one year now and I love it.
No weight issues here at all. Comfortable machine especially with Meguiar's W66 backing plate, Soft Buff 2.0 and Hex Logic pads.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Does no one use the Bosch GPO12E? I prefer this to the Makita. They're probably both the same in terms of reliability, but the Bosch seems to be easier to work with and a little bit lighter. 3 year guarantee too 

Go for the Festool if you can though


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> A good few have said the 3M a bit noisy or a lot noisy in some cases, but seams to lessen as they bed in.


ive heard this a lot too, but straight out the box, my 3m machine was much quieter than my buff daddy and calum and martins DAS6 pro version machines..

so its not that noisy!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Just switched over to a 3M machine after several years of being a Metabo user, took a while to get used to it's design, but really like it now and have been giving it some stick lately with work, a quality machine if a little noisier than my Metabo.
> 
> The only people that tend to give negative comments about the 3M machine are the ones that want or use a Festool, I had a Festool on test when they came out and found it wasn't comfortable to use with the curved handle, although could appreciate it was a good machine.
> 
> I have a brand new box fresh Makita that never been used, but find it a bit too heavy and cumbersome for my liking, again a quality machine but not comfortable to use for me, to the OP you really need to try a couple of machines out to test for comfort and weight.


crikey, not heard someone mention a metabo for YONKS!!!

when i 1st joined it was makita or metabo  i guess the makita kind of won that battle?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently added the 3M to my arsenal as I keep doing range rovers and Bentley's etc which are huge and fancied a lighter machine. So far I'm loving it and have no regrets. Make sure you get a 3M backing plate


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

yes was gonna get the 3m perfect it 111 125m backing pad and the 3m pads y/g/b if i chose the 3m which if im honest i have lol 

£252 all in delivered inc the bp and 3 pads , just raising the last bit of cash this week then my order will be in

the wieght issue won me over plus the 3m looks good too lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you wont be disappointed craig.. 

great speed range, light, very capable, it really is a pleasure to use..
and the 3m plate and pads are a great choice as well.

the speed starts at 600rpm.. the dial is A-G(or A-F cant remember.. never been that high lol)
basically a = 600 rpm and its evenly spaced at roughly 230rpm per letter.. so;
a = 600
b = 830
c = 1060
d = 1290
e = 1520

and thats really as high as you need to go if your using the popular zenith technique where you go in steps to 1500rpm then work back down the steps.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

I hear the makita is ment to be the best of the best but it is heavy

But i have used the 3m and all i can say is yes get it now lol


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

im in the same boat as the OP, been looking at the makita & 3M for a few weeks and something is pushing me towards the 3M. will buy one as soon as i flog my das-6 pro! :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems Like I won't be dissapointed , can't wait to get one now


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> crikey, not heard someone mention a metabo for YONKS!!!
> 
> when i 1st joined it was makita or metabo  i guess the makita kind of won that battle?


Not sure it did, but anyone that tried a Metabo would probably say differently.

Think the Makita was probably more readily available at the time and cheaper to buy.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Does no one use the Bosch GPO12E? I prefer this to the Makita. They're probably both the same in terms of reliability, but the Bosch seems to be easier to work with and a little bit lighter. 3 year guarantee too


I asked about this machine a while back and there seemed to be little interest in it..? Most of the non detailing tools I have recently bought have been the Bosch Pro (blue) range and they have been faultless so far. This rotary has a similar spec to the Makita and three year warranty as well 

I ended up with the Chicago Pneumatic in the end due to the light weight, and its been great so far.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's probably a case of not many on the forums use it, so it doesn't get the same exposure and people don't recommend it to others.


----------



## jmcg (Jun 8, 2008)

i have the 3m and absolutely love it

had tried my mates chicago and definitely prefer the 3m over it

you won't regret your purchase


----------



## atd (May 28, 2011)

I've been contemplating the same recently. 

I manage OK with my silverline, but the 900RPM minimum makes finishing black cars a pain and the weight is annoying.

Seeing as both the 3M and Makita start at 600RPM, it all comes down to the weight IMO. I'll be opting for the 3M - I just hope the reports of them quietening down with use are true.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

We're all different & have our own wee likes & dislikes, but fwiw I love my Festool and am glad I spent the extra on it. Makita just too heavy to be wielding for hours on end IMHO, so I spent the extra and feel I made the right decision. Not cheap, but as Marc points out buy once buy right! And here was me thinking he rarely made sense... :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rossdook said:


> We're all different & have our own wee likes & dislikes, but fwiw I love my Festool and am glad I spent the extra on it.


Which one did you get? They have a couple.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

The RAP 150 Shinex. Excellent piece of kit.
Still trying to justify the smaller model to myself, but nearly there.... :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

rossdook said:


> The RAP 150 Shinex. Excellent piece of kit.
> Still trying to justify the smaller model to myself, but nearly there.... :lol:


Buy Buy Buy , its worth it!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

rossdook said:


> The RAP 150 Shinex. Excellent piece of kit.
> Still trying to justify the smaller model to myself, but nearly there.... :lol:


Quite a few times ive nearly hit the *Buy* button for a CYC EP800, being a very affordable and well recommended rotary, but then I load up Festools webpage and ponder whether to buy the RAP 150 + polish kit instead. Then I switch my computer off cus my brain hurts :wall:

I know the two are perhaps worlds apart, but I keep getting drawn towards the Festoooooooool


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Ach, just do it and get the Festool - you can always justify it by asking yourself how many do you ever see for sale in the classifieds and if you actually sold your one if it didn't work out, then how much would you get for it. I'll bet that you'd get it sold for top bucks within hours, so it's always an asset...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

rossdook said:


> Ach, just do it and get the Festool - you can always justify it by asking yourself how many do you ever see for sale in the classifieds and if you actually sold your one if it didn't work out, then how much would you get for it. I'll bet that you'd get it sold for top bucks within hours, so it's always an asset...


Fair point


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Good man - now call Matt at i4detailing and tell him I sent you! :lol:


----------



## leonroma (Jun 30, 2011)

I have wavered between 3M and CYC EP800....for you?!


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am interested in this but alot of people keep saying the makita is better but nobody says why. what makes a 3m or Makita or even a Festool better than say a silverline, Sim180 etc? Is it just a case that it has a lower start rpm?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the 3m's main benefit is the wieght.. at 1.9kg i _think_ its the lightest rotary on the market*
its low start speed of 700rpm and its superbly balanced motor.

i don't know enough about the makita to comment..

i think the main benefits of the ep800 is the price tbh.. if your looking for a lighter wieght machine.. its 2.0kg and i think the cheapest at that weight on the market**

*i haven't seen a lighter rotary.. correct me if i'm wrong

** i haven't seen a light rotary at a cheaper price...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I now own both the Makita 9227cb and the 3M unit which iirc is a rupes machine. Downside is that it does feel a touch on the plastic side but to be expected being so light weight ( at 1.9kg ). If your wanting a machine of good quality that is very light weight then the 3M is the one for you. If weight doesnt bother you then you cannot beat a Makita, bottom line. Ive tried the Festool shinex aswell and though a cracking bit of kit, still begs the question of the pricetag considering the number of them that are sent back buggered.


----------

